# Hello from Iowa.



## tbone2k (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey all..

I have been smoking for a good year or more now...  Started with an offset smoker that i really liked but, hated cleaning.  And when it got to the point it was ugly.. i tried the black paint stuff and that helped until about my 3rd smoke.  then i retired it.  bought a Smoke Hollow electric smoker now.

I love smoking brisket.!!!  its my most favorite.!  boneless ribs comes in a close 2nd.  and when i have time..  I LOVE smoking turkey.!

I have even smoked cheese a couple times, and that is really good!!!  liked it a lot.  got pretty crazy one day and bought a ton of it and my wife went through the roof.  some of it isn't as cheap as it should be.  haha

Nothing i like better than sitting on my deck with a bunch of beer hanging out smoking something.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard!  Glad to have ya!  Where ya from in Iowa, I'm in Mason City North Central bout 30 miles from Minn border.  Besure to show us some q-view!


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2008)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!

Welcome!!

I think IOWA has become the #1 representative here.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 19, 2008)

Must be all that pork we raise huh?!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum TBone.


----------



## kookie (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site..............Glad your here..............


----------



## desertlites (Mar 19, 2008)

can u say CORN-welcome aboard glad to have ya.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 19, 2008)

nuthin' wrong with bein' a corn-boy from Iowa....(I'm one......heh )..we welcome you and are glad you found this site.......lots of good info and nice people willing to help you with whatever you are looking to learn.......


----------



## tbone2k (Mar 19, 2008)

damn.  there are a lot of the iowans here.

Anyone getting a club started.??


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dude and i have talked about it, will soon try to get a gathering going for the summer.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome Tbone - Definitely found a good place here.

Funny, i'd been thinking we should start a local smf chapter or something. I'm half way between WD and Trav.


----------



## gramason (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## foozer (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from a Cyclone fan, a Hawk fan unless they are playing the Clones and a Drake Bull Dog fan. There is a lot of good information all over this forum so take some time and look around.


----------



## djbman (Mar 19, 2008)

Kind of like a home away from home ain't it.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

HOW IN THE HECK DID I MISS THIS LAST NITE

welcome dude.........did you say WHERE in iowa you are from..........there are several of us

chrish......smokebuzz......trav.......tot.......al  len......foozer(hate adding him, him being a CLOWN fan...heheeh....jk fooz), and i am sure i am missing some others......

yeah......buzz and i have talked bout having a iowa get together......chrish mentioned red rock lake.......camping out for a weekend........fishing.......boating.......smoking  .........smoking........heheheh

welcome aboard dude


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2008)

And DRINKING


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

crap.........KNEW i was forgetting summin


----------



## tbone2k (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm in north central Iowa.  Mason City.  Where is red rock lake.?  don't think i've heard of it.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2008)

Between Pella and Knoxville


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

you right there with trav.........he is in mason city.....you be neighbors

red rock lake......down by knoxville......southeast of des moines.........

can't belive someone in iowa not knowing bout red rock lake


----------



## allen (Mar 19, 2008)

WELCOME TBone, Glad to have another Iowan, Enjoy the SMF, Great people and helpful advice


----------



## seboke (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome Tbone.  Only a year under your belt and you seem to be hooked!  Me too!  Keep it up!!!!


----------



## tbone2k (Mar 20, 2008)

ok, i have heard of it then...  i have a friend that is living in Pella now, and another friend that did.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome Tbone. Sounds like you'll fit in nicely here.


----------

